# (C501) Error Solved!



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

I have (2) Roamio's and (4) Minis (3 v1 and 1 v2). The Mini's are configured with MoCa connection to the Roamio's. One of my Mini's (v1) has been plagued with (C501) errors for months, even though it works properly, just annoying!
I've tried powering everything down, rebooting, multiple force connections, different MoCa channels, etc.. with all devices. The only thing I didn't try was a master reset (Clear & Delete Everything) on the Mini with the error.
Well, that fixed it! A Master reset (Clear & Delete Everything) did the trick! and it's not too painful on a Mini!


Roamio's: 20.5.2b.RC1-USA-6-840
Mini's: 20.5.4a.RC6-01-6-A92


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Finalrinse said:


> I have (2) Roamio's and (4) Minis (3 v1 and 1 v2). The Mini's are configured with MoCa connection to the Roamio's. One of my Mini's (v1) has been plagued with (C501) errors for months, even though it works properly, just annoying!
> I've tried powering everything down, rebooting, multiple force connections, different MoCa channels, etc.. with all devices. The only thing I didn't try was a master reset on the Mini with the error.
> Well, that fixed it! A *Master reset* did the trick! and it's not too painful on a Mini!


What is a "master reset"? Do you mean Clear & Delete Everything?


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> What is a "master reset"? Do you mean Clear & Delete Everything?


Yes, I will try and reword my original post to add Clear & Delete Everything


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Finalrinse said:


> Yes, I will try and reword my original post to add Clear & Delete Everything


Yikes, oh man delete everything! This would be on my main Romeo, not Mini. I may have to do that, but just don't want think about it right now. For me the C501 has been an on & off problem for the past 2 months & still have not been able to resolve it. I've been through Tivo Tech & tried many things, some worked overnight & some for a few days, but lately nothing has worked. The C501 always seems to come back, either a few hours or a few days. I'm really getting fed up with this C501 & someday soon I will have to take the plunge & delete everything. It is strange that the C501 problem arrived around the same time that my Tivo keyboard remote search function quit working in Youtube. The remote problem is a real bummer not working on Youtube & with C501 I cant use streambaby to view my PC videos. I sure hope these problems get fixed someday.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Damiansnpvp4 said:


> Yikes, oh man delete everything! This would be on my main Romeo, not Mini. I may have to do that, but just don't want think about it right now. For me the C501 has been an on & off problem for the past 2 months & still have not been able to resolve it. I've been through Tivo Tech & tried many things, some worked overnight & some for a few days, but lately nothing has worked. The C501 always seems to come back, either a few hours or a few days. I'm really getting fed up with this C501 & someday soon I will have to take the plunge & delete everything. It is strange that the C501 problem arrived around the same time that my Tivo keyboard remote search function quit working in Youtube. The remote problem is a real bummer not working on Youtube & with C501 I cant use streambaby to view my PC videos. I sure hope these problems get fixed someday.


Before resorting to deleting everything, you might want to try only deleting to-do list and guide info. Much less painful than blowing away recorded shows, if it works...


----------



## stefandaystrom (May 24, 2004)

snerd said:


> Before resorting to deleting everything, you might want to try only deleting to-do list and guide info. Much less painful than blowing away recorded shows, if it works...


That's not likely to help, and that would be annoying enough to restore.

The C501 error is generally related to installed add-on stuff (like apps or whatever), and clearing a to-do list or guide info (or even deleting all your shows) won't uninstall those.

Until and unless TiVo adds a function to "uninstall" anything you installed after you received your TiVo, the only solutions are to either wipe the TiVo back to the state it was when you unpacked it, or wait for TiVo to fix the problem.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

So what is the solution? The title says there is a solution but it is not clear what the solution is.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sam Ray said:


> So what is the solution? The title says there is a solution but it is not clear what the solution is.


The solution, at least for whatever was ailing the OP's Mini, was pretty clearly stated in the OP:


Finalrinse said:


> The only thing I didn't try was a master reset *(Clear & Delete Everything) on the Mini* with the error.
> 
> Well, that fixed it! A Master reset (Clear & Delete Everything) did the trick!


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

You say it is clear but it is not clear to me that that was an update to the original post. At least now it will be clear to everyone in the future but it was not as clear to me that that was the solution.

Doing a total complete reset might be easy for some but it would cause major gripes around here, about as serious as the sudden loss of all a person's teeth. If the problem persists then the next step is to call TiVo.

If we must do a reset then this would be the event that causes the switch away from TiVo. I believe there are a couple of TiVo patents about to expire and we are hoping there will be new alternatives.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sam Ray said:


> You say it is clear but it is not clear to me that that was an update to the original post. At least now it will be clear to everyone in the future ...


The only update to the original post appears to have been clarifying that "master reset" meant "Clear & Delete Everything," but the OP has been static since November 2015, so it's not an update to anyone hitting the thread since then.



Sam Ray said:


> Doing a total complete reset might be easy for some but it would cause major gripes around here, about as serious as the sudden loss of all a person's teeth. If the problem persists then the next step is to call TiVo.
> 
> If we must do a reset then this would be the event that causes the switch away from TiVo. I believe there are a couple of TiVo patents about to expire and we are hoping there will be new alternatives.


And now you seem to be misreading the solution, though brightly highlighted in red. Resetting a Mini is not that big of a deal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Do you have a specific issue you’re trying to solve?


----------



## TheMick (Feb 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Do you have a specific issue you're trying to solve?


Is that a trick question? Here because having c501 issue, but alas seems like all tivo problems have to wait and hope it goes away, or support in the 21st century as I call it


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TheMick said:


> Is that a trick question? Here because having c501 issue ...


It would certainly have to have been one heckuva trick question if the "you" in my post was directed at you, since this was your first post to the thread.


----------



## George hauck (Jul 30, 2018)

Perform the master reset ON THE TIVO MINI ONLY!!! This will leave all the recorded shows and to do lists intact on the roamio. You really only have to redo a brief, 5 minute setup from the mini and your back in business.


----------



## WillisKGLP (Nov 21, 2005)

*Call TiVo*. I had the C501 issue on all of our Minis after a power outage 2 nights ago. Today I called TiVo Support @ 877-367-8486. The rep Karen said she reconfigured something on her end & asked me to reboot each Mini. 5 minutes later, they all were up & running. Thx


----------

